# Day after day , limit after limit!



## domci08 (Apr 9, 2013)

Didn’t fish early in week, but Thursday game on. Destin Jettys are dead , to many fishermen, to many dolphins. After a couple of hours of trying and loosing jigs to the rocks decided to do the usual beach walk. An hour or so both days produced some healthy pompano. Looking after flash in the water before or after the sand bar. Small sand fleas on the 3/8 or 1/2 oz jig and bam . Try it won’t hurt, worst case scenario you got a good workout. Tend to walk about 1.5-2 miles a day with a rod and a cooler.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Getting a work out and catching the fish !


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Sweet catches!


----------



## k-dog (May 15, 2013)

Looks like you got it nailed down


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

Very Nice! What do you do with catch while walking, just curious?


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Nice catch.

That's how I learned to pompano fish and you had a choice of a yellow, white or pink bucktail jigs.


----------



## Beachbum420 (Apr 19, 2018)

I think I might take a walk a bout with my jig!! Way to go!


----------



## domci08 (Apr 9, 2013)

wtbfishin' said:


> Very Nice! What do you do with catch while walking, just curious?


I carry a small cooler with me, currently looking to buy a back pack cooler, if anyone has any suggestions.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Any particular place to look for them or set up? Going to try tomorrow for rhe first time in nearly 2 years. Too cold in the a.m. for daughter so will be an afternoon attempt!


----------



## domci08 (Apr 9, 2013)

jaster said:


> Any particular place to look for them or set up? Going to try tomorrow for rhe first time in nearly 2 years. Too cold in the a.m. for daughter so will be an afternoon attempt![/QUOTE
> As long as the water is flat you should be able to see them swimming by just before the sandbar. Look for a flash in the water or a fast moving smaller group of fish. Always cast in front of the school and not on top of them. Good luck


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

Being away while the pompano are on fire is killing me. I hope they hold out another couple weeks.


----------



## fowler56 (Mar 18, 2016)

Thanks OP for this thread. I'm east of Panama City but love reading these threads coming from Pensacola area. I've had a pretty good Spring, but I have always wanted to learn how to jig for pomps. I've only had a little luck with it. I appreciated your sharing.


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Nice work on those Pomps there domci08!!!


----------

